# Looking for a durable 40+ ounce water bottle



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

I added two fork mounted Blackburn Outpost Cargo Bottle cages and have been jonesin around for water containers bigger than my 32 Oz Gatorade bottles. Say something 40 Oz or bigger? Half gallon? Soda bottles? Curious what you’all suggest. Thinking of maybe keeping a 32 Oz on the downtube.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Well’ I’m going to answer my own thread. Checked out 1.5 Nalgene bottles but I happened to be in Goodwill and found a matching set of Coleman 1.3 liter insulated wide mouth water bottles in new shape for a few bucks. Suite! Red and blue. Durable & 40 ounces to the brim. Growleresque. These plus a narrow 40 ounce on the downtube means I can pack a gallon, with ice.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Post up some photos.

-CJB


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Polar Bottle makes a 42oz version now-been thinking about trying one! https://polarbottle.com/product/bottles/insulated-sport-bike/big-42/


----------

